# Hello



## JuliaW (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi, 

I thought I'd say a quick hello & tell you a bit about myself. 

I live just south of Sydney, Australia. I live with my husband & 3 month old daughter. 

I have 8 cats....2 moggies, 3 Burmese, 2 Siamese & a Bengal. I recently lost my most special cat, Eliot who had cancer. It was the first time I'd lost a pet in 20+ years & it was absolutely devastating.Anyway, here's a piccy of them all. 










Julia


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!  Your cats are beautiful!!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh wow! You have such beautiful kitties! Welcome to the Cat Forum! Keep posting pictures of your babies--we LOVE pictures! :) 
Sorry about your precious Eliot--have you thought about telling his story in Over The Rainbow Bridge? We would love to hear about him.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

Your kitties are so cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Julia! Ir's great that you've joined us. Your baby girl is precious and your cats are beautiful too! Welcome...enjoy!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! It's nice to have you here. I love the pictures!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Beautiful cat!! Your daughter I very beautiful.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Cats!! Sry


----------



## JuliaW (Aug 29, 2003)

Hello, 

Thanks for the welcome 

Be careful about asking me for photos, I have tonnes of them. LOL. 

kittygirl: It's still very raw with Eliot & a bit too painful to talk about in depth yet. One day I will though. On a positive side, a bunch of my cat internet buddies all clubbed together (behind my back) & raised $225.00 which was donated to The Animal Welfare League (where I got Eliot from) in her name. They also sent me a beautiful engraved keyring with text on one side & an engraved photo (had never seen it done before) of Eliot on the other side. Even though I'd not met all of them, they were so generous, and they were of great comfort to me when I lost her. 

Julia.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow! That was so nice of your internet friends to do that for you and also in your precious Eliot's name. I'm sure you'll make lots of friends here and also get plenty of support. :wink:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

That was very nice of them. I wish you would send lots of photos. I want to see lots of funny ones of all your precious animals. (and your baby to)


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi julia, i'm a little late but also wanted to welcome u at catforum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, you have many lovely cats tho and pretty lil baby too!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Hey welcome to the catforum! I'm sorry to hear about your loss but I hope you make some friends here that will help you through it. Everyone here is great and I'm sure they can work wonders with the healing process. The Rainbow Bridge section has great stories that might help you through this tough time. I hope you like it here and decide to stay for a long time and share with us wonderful stories,pictures and news about your cats or anything else you want to share with us. Have a great day. 

-Randy


----------

